
Lyft Saw Spike in App Usage After Uber Scandals, but Uber’s Growth Unaffected - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/01/lyft-saw-spike-in-app-usage-after-uber-scandals-but-ubers-growth-unaffected/
======
applecore
Considering how fast they're growing, shouldn't these companies see "record
usage" and "growth in active users" nearly every week?

